# Sleep-how many hours a day?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My dog is only 3 1/2 and has always been sedate in his personality, but now I am wondering if his behavior is abnormally sedate. 
He goes outside for 5 or 10 min when he first wakes up, and usually likes to play for around 10 minutes, and then I take him on a 20 min walk sometime in the morning. From then until the late afternoon, he basically lays around. He has never wanted to chase after a ball or stick. If he would run after it, he might bring it back once or twice but then doesn't want to anymore.
After dinner he has a 1/2 hour walk and will usually have one play session that lasts about 10 minutes.
When we are home, he is free to go outside anytime he wants, but he usually only goes out for about 5 minutes then comes back in.
Is this a normal amount of activity?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up. Sorry I cant help, my Bama is just the opposite.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That degree of lethargy in a young dog would make me think thyroid. So many folks think a young dog can't be hypothyroid, but lots of them are! If you've never had a six-panel thyroid test run on him, it might be worth a shot.


----------

